# Beekeeping Swap Meet March 12, Frankfort Ky



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

On Saturday, March 12th following the Bluegrass Beekeepers Conference at Kentucky State University, the Capital City Beekeepers will be hosting our first annual equipment swap meet from 3-6pm. The time may be extended past six depending upon interest. This will be an outdoor event and will go on rains, shine, or snow so dress appropriately!
The swap will be at 100 Capital Avenue in the Tourism Commission parking lot (about 1/2 mile from Kentucky State University)

All beekeepers are welcome to, sell, and trade equipment while engaging great fellowship. 


If you plan to stop by, drop a line in this thread so we know how many folks to expect!


----------

